# Fire Pits!



## cglarsen

Who's got them? I need to build one and looking for ideas. I have brush to burn so it needs to be large but not overly expensive <$1,000. It's going to be located on a sloped portion of the back yard - probably 5% grade. Would be nice to have some room for seating - definitely needs a grass free surface around the perimeter so I don't trim/edge the pit.

All ideas are welcome!


----------



## Ware

I have a Chimney Box. It does not really fit your criteria, but I'm cross-posting it for others who find their way into this topic. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

That thing is beastly @Ware!


----------



## Jimefam

Perfect timing lol. I am thinking about this project for the fall as I would like to use it during the winter here. Hope to see some great DIY pits/tips.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE




----------



## FATC1TY

UFG8RMIKE said:


>


Is that your yellowfin? Sweet set up if so!!


----------



## Lonnie Mac

Got one!


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

FATC1TY said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your yellowfin? Sweet set up if so!!
Click to expand...

Yes sir.

.


----------



## DoubleBarrel

Late reply, and about too embarrassed to post the pic. We had some drainage issues reveal themselves during the hurricane that left some standing water at our backyard deck. Rotted mess. I snapped this photo while rebuilding and it's the only one I have of our fire pit. It was installed and then the deck built around it. Hard to tell but it's about 4 ft from ground to top because of the slope of our backyard and needing the deck to be level. Just dig down to make sure the bottom of the hole was level then started stacking the bluff edge stones from Lowe's. Not as fancy as some, but gets the job done for us.


----------



## FlowRider

I built mine out of interlocking retaining wall blocks I bought on sale at Lowe's in the wintertime, about $1 a block.

I put down a 36"x36" concrete block slab on the bottom to be able to shovel out the coals and ash after the fires.

Mine was strictly wood burning, lit with paper and kindling, to burn branches, leaves, yard debris and firewood.

I just placed the retaining wall blocks in a circle around the concrete slab, and made myself a fire. Worked great!

I have some pictures but they are on a different computer. I blew leaves into a pile and dropped them in the fire.

We used to sit by the fire in the fall and winter, have drinks, spend time with pets, family, and friends. We loved it!

The whole thing cost me under $200, including the cast iron log tongs I bought to adjust the burning logs.


----------



## FlowRider

Here is a blurry iPotato picture showing the fire pit in the background, surrounded by pea gravel.

This was a raised area I terraced off to have a level place to put chairs in by the lake and fire pit.

My bride took this to show me I needed to bring the pressure washer up to blast the mildew.... 

We had a lot of good times hanging around that fire pit - lots of sunsets and great memories! :nod:


----------



## kds

For those with propane fire pits, do they actually give off a decent amount of heat?

My county does not allow open burning, including fire pits. Some neighbors have them and it's about 50/50 whether a neighbor is around that cares enough to call the police or not. I love real fire pits and don't mind them at all but I'd rather avoid the hassle of a police visit interrupting my relaxation if I can.


----------



## mtroo

Mine is natural gas. All fire pits are inefficient as the heat rises, but it gives off plenty of heat. We use it to cook our food and heat our house.


----------



## dfw_pilot

mtroo said:


> Mine is natural gas. All fire pits are inefficient as the heat rises, but it gives off plenty of heat. We use it to cook our food and heat our house.


B E A utiful.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> mtroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is natural gas. All fire pits are inefficient as the heat rises, but it gives off plenty of heat. We use it to cook our food and heat our house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B E A utiful.
Click to expand...

Seriously!!


----------



## mtroo

dfw_pilot said:


> B E A utiful.





pennstater2005 said:


> Seriously!!


Thanks. I feel blessed. It is a nice place to enjoy a glass of wine and some conversation with my wife.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

kds said:


> For those with propane fire pits, do they actually give off a decent amount of heat?
> 
> My county does not allow open burning, including fire pits. Some neighbors have them and it's about 50/50 whether a neighbor is around that cares enough to call the police or not. I love real fire pits and don't mind them at all but I'd rather avoid the hassle of a police visit interrupting my relaxation if I can.


We have a small propane fire pit that does a decent job of heating the area. It doesn't have the nostalgic smell of burning wood but it is nice to sit around on a cool fall evening. It is convenient to be able to light it and have an immediate fire. And no clean up after.


----------



## mtroo

TN Hawkeye said:


> We have a small propane fire pit that does a decent job of heating the area. It doesn't have the nostalgic smell of burning wood but it is nice to sit around on a cool fall evening. It is convenient to be able to light it and have an immediate fire. And no clean up after.


I don't miss the wood smoke even a little. I hate sitting by a fire and then having to change clothes/shower before bed. I know I am not the only one on this site with just a little CDO. (OCD-Dammit, the letters should be in order). Plus, in Montana, you cannot easily find hard wood to burn and burning pine is nearly futile.


----------



## FlowRider

Here is a better shot of my fire pit. Wood burning only. I used it to burn leaves in the fall, and chillax by it.

My Labrador (RIP) loved to play in the leaves after going for a swim; made it kind of hard to burn leaves, but....

We loved to sit by the fire and watch the boats and jet skis go by, watch the sunset, and toast to all of that...!

Very simple design, and I could make a bonfire that would light up the night. Grilled dinner on it a lot, too...!


----------



## mtroo

FlowRider said:


> Here is a better shot of my fire pit. Wood burning only. I used it to burn leaves in the fall, and chillax by it.
> 
> My Labrador (RIP) loved to play in the leaves after going for a swim; made it kind of hard to burn leaves, but....
> 
> We loved to sit by the fire and watch the boats and jet skis go by, watch the sunset, and toast to all of that...!
> 
> Very simple design, and I could make a bonfire that would light up the night. Grilled dinner on it a lot, too...!


Handsome dog.


----------



## Khs2424

Not exactly a fire pit but, this is where we spend most of our Saturdays in the fall.

Roll Tide!!


----------



## FlowRider

mtroo said:


> Handsome dog.


Many thanks!

He was a fox red American Kennel Club lab, English breed.

They have broader heads and more muscular jaws.

Some people used to think he was a pit bull, his head and mouth were so broad. People who know dogs always wanted to pet him.

He was a great swimmer and an even greater hunter. Very protective of my wife and great watchdog. 110 pound fur missile. No fear.

The only animal he never took on full force was a full grown bull elk.

He stood between us and the bull elk, body sideways to show his size. He would not make eye contact with the bull elk, he just protected us.

The bull elk slowly walked away, and so did we. A Kodak moment.

We miss him, but he had a great life.

Best dog in the whole world, he was.


----------



## RUBZERK

No fire pit, but I have a huge fireplace on the deck.


----------



## DiggingHoles

I've got a couple fire pits. The one on the deck runs off natural gas. It's easy, clean burning and gets used the most.



My favorite is our wood burning fire pit. I built it on the patio, using concrete blocks from Lowe's. Added a 6" layer of sand and lava rock to help protect the concrete from spalling and am using a Breeo Zentro smokeless insert. https://breeo.co/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIybnZnf2W5QIVSh6tBh3L9wu9EAAYASAAEgLY2_D_BwE



For the nights we have the time to relax outside for a couple hours, nothing beats the smell and sound of a wood burning fire. The heat output is far higher which is nice on cool fall evenings and roasting marshmallows and cooking over the open pit is a lot of fun.


----------



## mattcoughlin

DiggingHoles said:


> I've got a couple fire pits. The one on the deck runs off natural gas. It's easy, clean burning and gets used the most.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is our wood burning fire pit. I built it on the patio, using concrete blocks from Lowe's. Added a 6" layer of sand and lava rock to help protect the concrete from spalling and am using a Breeo Zentro smokeless insert. https://breeo.co/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIybnZnf2W5QIVSh6tBh3L9wu9EAAYASAAEgLY2_D_BwE
> 
> 
> 
> For the nights we have the time to relax outside for a couple hours, nothing beats the smell and sound of a wood burning fire. The heat output is far higher which is nice on cool fall evenings and roasting marshmallows and cooking over the open pit is a lot of fun.


How well does the smokeless insert work? I love sitting by a camp fire but my wife isn't a big fan of needing to shower after to get the smell out of her hair. The problem is i would have to build a new smaller fire pit to fit one and i'm not sure if it's worth the work.


----------



## polofitted007

Khs2424 said:


> Not exactly a fire pit but, this is where we spend most of our Saturdays in the fall.
> 
> Roll Tide!!


What a Beauty!


----------



## DiggingHoles

mattcoughlin said:


> DiggingHoles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple fire pits. The one on the deck runs off natural gas. It's easy, clean burning and gets used the most.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is our wood burning fire pit. I built it on the patio, using concrete blocks from Lowe's. Added a 6" layer of sand and lava rock to help protect the concrete from spalling and am using a Breeo Zentro smokeless insert. https://breeo.co/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIybnZnf2W5QIVSh6tBh3L9wu9EAAYASAAEgLY2_D_BwE
> 
> 
> 
> For the nights we have the time to relax outside for a couple hours, nothing beats the smell and sound of a wood burning fire. The heat output is far higher which is nice on cool fall evenings and roasting marshmallows and cooking over the open pit is a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well does the smokeless insert work? I love sitting by a camp fire but my wife isn't a big fan of needing to shower after to get the smell out of her hair. The problem is i would have to build a new smaller fire pit to fit one and i'm not sure if it's worth the work.
Click to expand...

I'd say it's "good" at reducing the smoke. My wife had the same issue not wanting to smell like smoke. It takes 15 minutes or so to get hot and stop smoking before the reburn gets going. It does reduce the smoke and never have to move seats because of smoke but I still shower afterwards. Kind of have that smokey scent like you went to a restaurant but not strong like a campfire. I wouldn't say you have no smell but the way we use it, I'm usually wanting to shower after anyways because of being out working or using bug spray, etc.


----------



## daniel3507

@DiggingHoles do you notice a difference in radiant heat output compared to a more traditional fire pit? I've been looking at another "smokeless" system that works the same called Solo Stove. One thing I've read though is that these systems don't put out as much heat.


----------



## DiggingHoles

daniel3507 said:


> @DiggingHoles do you notice a difference in radiant heat output compared to a more traditional fire pit? I've been looking at another "smokeless" system that works the same called Solo Stove. One thing I've read though is that these systems don't put out as much heat.


It has the double wall so I'd guess there is a possibility of less radiant heat horizontally but I wouldn't say it's noticeable. The fire overall is supposed to burn hotter due to the reburn effect. Plenty of heat for my 12' patio. I can put my feet on the concrete blocks but the metal insert on top will boil water.


----------



## SWB

I built this one a couple of years ago. It's 6' wide and makes a really handy place to burn any debris around the yard.


----------



## Ware

SWB said:


> I built this one a couple of years ago. It's 6' wide and makes a really handy place to burn any debris around the yard.


That is nice!


----------



## SWB

Ware said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I built this one a couple of years ago. It's 6' wide and makes a really handy place to burn any debris around the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware. Most of the time the fires are small and I joke with my wife that we have the only "walk-in" fire pit around. Several times though we've had it so hot you can sit next to it in 20 degree weather in shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Christopher Souto

Fire pits and pizza ovens are always a great addition to the house, and a way to bring your friends and family closer. Here are the projects that I have finished, and maybe is can help with some new ideas.

If anyone wants something like this installed, don't hesitate to let me know.
I provide free estimates - SoutoMasonryLLC


----------



## thebmrust

We have two.
One permanent (haven’t used it for about 6+ months). It made up of several rows of loose cinder block. Wide enough for long trimmed branches and 4-6 people. There’s a cooking child on the left side for food or drinks.









One mobile (mostly something for ambiance) to use out ‘n around the property. I didn’t want a burned hole in the ground just yet. It’s made from an old low wheel barrow. There is an expanded stainless steel shelf that the wood sits on that is removable to allow for clean out.


----------

